

Random Video Game Titles (via Markov Chains) - namuol
http://namuol.github.io/game-title-generator

======
namuol
Just something I made to introduce myself to Markov Chains.

The actual algorithm should work well for any sort of title, so I generalized
that bit into a library (javascript):
[https://github.com/namuol/titlegen](https://github.com/namuol/titlegen)

